# golden in tropical climate



## tako (Dec 10, 2009)

We have two goldens, Tako and Mason. Mason is a creme golden from rescue has much denser coat. He likes to stay outside even when it is 40F! 

I am currently relocating to Asia, which has tropical climate (90% humidity and 100F all year). We are bringing both babies with us. However, I am concern about Mason - whether he will survive tropical climate. 

Does anyone have any suggestions / experience having a golden in tropical climate? Will climate affect skin problem? 

Thank you in advance for your comments. 

I attach pictures of Tako and Mason during YMCA dog pool day.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Tropical climates are not good for skin, but I have four big long haired dogs (three Goldens and a long coated German Shepherd Dog) in Florida. The keys are:

1) Indoor dogs ONLY! Air conditioning (central if possible, at the least, window units in rooms the dogs are in)

2) Night time walks

3) Hard exercise in temps over 75 in sunshine and high humidity should all involve swimming, in my opinion.

It's hard work living here. Luckily, it rains every single day here in the nasty hot season, and I take my dogs out in the rain and at night. In winter, I am so much happier and less depressed!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well my experience is with the weather in South Louisiana, which has very high humidity and high temps in the summer. My dogs hate it. And I find that they are more likely to have skin issues in that type of weather. Don't have much advice except let them spend most of their time indoors with the air conditioning! Anytime they get wet make sure you completely dry their coat down to the skin.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

My SIL was transferred to Singapore with her family and golden several years ago. I know she would walk Sparky in the evenings or early morning and of course their house was air conditioned. I don't believe he had any skin problems because of the climate but I will ask her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah, I forgot to mention the drying! I have a power blow dryer and I dry all my dogs any time they get wet.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention the drying! I have a power blow dryer and I dry all my dogs any time they get wet.


You'd think since I'm giving that advice I'd follow it, but nope, I usually end up letting my dogs air dry. I'm so bad about doing some things that I should be doing...


----------



## tako (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you for the comments so far. 

It will be a challenge. We are moving to Indonesia. It is not a dog friendly country (no unleashed dog park).


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

tako said:


> Thank you for the comments so far.
> 
> It will be a challenge. We are moving to Indonesia. It is not a dog friendly country (no unleashed dog park).


The only off leash "dog park" we have is a fenced-in area in front of our local animal control facility. Nothing in it, just a fenced in area people use to dump dogs that I know is swarming with disease. I also live in a very dog unfriendly area.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I sometimes let them air dry if we are outside walking, etc, or they're running around playing in the house  But if they're going to nap or be put up, they get dried for sure.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

I guess with living in Florida my whole life I tend to take things for granted. You develop a lifestyle you don't really think about until someone asks questions like yours. It is just kind of automatic for us to walk in the early morning and then in the evening, especially from spring to fall. We have been taking some afternoon walks on the cooler days (we have had very few of them. Yesterday was 85 with about 95% humidity). This is Riley's first summer and fall with us but if this year is any indication she will spend those hot summer days in the pool (her mother lives even further south than us and they can't keep her out of the pool). Riley goes swimming several times a day and is wet often (no, I don't dry her - I'd be doing it all day). My previous golden had terrible skin problems that only stayed clear when she swam often. On the really hot days Riley is mostly inside (or in the pool) during the hottest times.


----------

